# Antique Schoolbooks



## debodun (Nov 30, 2020)

From the 1800s


----------



## Gaer (Nov 30, 2020)

This is kind of a weird thing about me but I LOVE  old ILLUSTRATED school books and children's books from 1900 to 1935.  Margaret Ely Webb was an illustrator for American school books during that era and her artwork is wonderful!


----------



## Becky1951 (Nov 30, 2020)

Love those. Private message me if you'd like to sell them. My cabin is 1800's decor.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 30, 2020)

I swiped my various 6th grade history books.  They are fun to read.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 30, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> Love those. Private message me if you'd like to sell them. My cabin is 1800's decor.


Deb sells a lot of stuff so maybe she will


----------



## debodun (Nov 30, 2020)

They are not in very good condition.


----------



## Becky1951 (Nov 30, 2020)

debodun said:


> They are not in very good condition.


Oh Good, then the price shouldn't be to bad..


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 30, 2020)

debodun said:


> They are not in very good condition.


Then you should give them to her for free or a dollar.


----------



## Becky1951 (Nov 30, 2020)

I'll pay shipping.


----------



## debodun (Nov 30, 2020)

I looked on eBay. There are ones that look in better shape than I have. They're asking around $20.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1897-Antiq...894001?hash=item1efe9fa431:g:sCIAAOSwlf5dNh70

https://www.ebay.com/itm/INTELLECTU...946586?hash=item5958fb319a:g:zNYAAOSwhJlfc9FV

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1871-Progr...994480?hash=item44673f8df0:g:4JIAAOSwHqdfjMPS


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 30, 2020)

debodun said:


> I looked on eBay. There are ones that look in better shape than I have. They're asking around $20.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/1897-Antiq...894001?hash=item1efe9fa431:g:sCIAAOSwlf5dNh70
> 
> ...


Sooo, , you do not want to sell them.


----------



## debodun (Nov 30, 2020)

I am just thinking about Becky's satisfaction since she can't examine them in person.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 30, 2020)

debodun said:


> I am just thinking about Becky's satisfaction since she can't examine them in person.


She may only want them as part of her decor, not for usage otherwise.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 30, 2020)

I just looked at the e-bay offerings and they aren't so hot to look at.  Plus, not only to price, but shipping.


----------



## debodun (Nov 30, 2020)

Condition is important even for display purposes.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 30, 2020)

debodun said:


> Condition is important even for display purposes.


It’s ok if you want to keep them, they are yours.


----------



## debodun (Nov 30, 2020)

I really don't like to ship things. I like people to see them firsthand.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 30, 2020)

One time I wanted an old genealogy book, but it was too expensive.  I visited it several times, , and told my daughter about it.  It had pictures in it, that I loved.  She bought it for my birthday and I wanted to cut those pictures out and hang them on my wall.  But she said, no, don’t.

She said when I die she would want the book back, in one piece, so she could sell it and get her money back.  .  It reminded me of a time when I wanted a bride doll for Xmas.  I was dying for such a doll.  I got the doll.  It came in a blue box and was about 24 inches high.  The dress was gorgeous.  It was everything I wanted.

My mother said I couldn’t play with it.  I’d ruin it.  I had to leave the doll in the blue box and leave the box in my closet.  What was the point?  Mother caught me with it once, and I was beaten.  When my daughter moved, I gave the book back to her.  There was no point in keeping it.

If you want to keep the books, Deb, then keep them.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 30, 2020)

Yes, But.................


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 30, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Yes, But.................


But?


----------



## Pepper (Nov 30, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> But?


You jumped in right in front of me!  That's ok, how could you know?  Anyway, was talking to deb


----------



## Becky1951 (Nov 30, 2020)

debodun said:


> I really don't like to ship things. I like people to see them firsthand.


That's ok, never hurts to ask.


----------



## debodun (Nov 30, 2020)

Thanks for asking, though.


----------



## debodun (Nov 30, 2020)

I am not using this site to sell. I just thought some might like to see different items I have.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 30, 2020)

debodun said:


> I am not using this site to sell. I just thought some might like to see different items I have.


I understand that and now so do the others.  But you could have said this sooner.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 30, 2020)

Things have no meaning to me.  I like things, i have things, I use things.  But if you walked into my house and said OMGosh I so want that, I would give it to you and I have done this.  People think, when they do this, they have taken advantage of me, they haven’t.

Things have no meaning.

I realize that other people value their things.  I only value things in regards to if you want and I have it, and I give it to you, then I have to buy another lamp, and sometimes I have to wait a while before I have the money.  But that’s ok, it’s just a lamp, it’s just money.  . My husband hates this attitude.  I suppose he should.


----------



## jujube (Nov 30, 2020)

I used to keep things for sentimental reasons but when I sold my house 10 1/2 years ago, I realized how much stuff I was dragging around and it really opened my eyes.  I sold/gave away probably 95% of the stuff and never looked back.  It was liberating!  I have an absolute horror about accumulating things again.

Now I'm cleaning out my late mother's house (she died last week at 95) and I'm ripping my hair out about what to do with all that stuff...….stuff she treasured but nobody in the family (Including me) wants.  I feel disloyal for getting rid of it, but...…

Today, I shipped "mementos" off to various friends and relatives.  Of course, I didn't tell them first in case they told me not to send them.  I'm not THAT stupid. They're getting mementos whether they like it or not, dammit.  What they do with the stuff after that is off my conscience, thank-you-very-much.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 30, 2020)

Pepper said:


> I swiped my various 6th grade history books.  They are fun to read.


How accurate is the history in general?


----------



## jujube (Nov 30, 2020)

Remember the old Dick and Jane books we used in the first grade?  A few years ago, I came across the Catholic school version of the books.  Still the same old Dick and Jane and Spot and Fluffy (?) going and jumping and playing and whatever, but this time there were nuns watching over them and they did a fair amount of praying when they weren't playing and they wore uniforms to school.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 30, 2020)

jujube said:


> I used to keep things for sentimental reasons but when I sold my house 10 1/2 years ago, I realized how much stuff I was dragging around and it really opened my eyes.  I sold/gave away probably 95% of the stuff and never looked back.  It was liberating!  I have an absolute horror about accumulating things again.
> 
> Now I'm cleaning out my late mother's house (she died last week at 95) and I'm ripping my hair out about what to do with all that stuff...….stuff she treasured but nobody in the family (Including me) wants.  I feel disloyal for getting rid of it, but...…
> 
> Today, I shipped "mementos" off to various friends and relatives.  Of course, I didn't tell them first in case they told me not to send them.  I'm not THAT stupid. They're getting mementos whether they like it or not, dammit.  What they do with the stuff after that is off my conscience, thank-you-very-much.


Yup, I have one “treasure left”, the rest have found new homes with the few relatives I have.  I wanted my granddaughter to have my childhood Bible as in I don’t care that you do not want it-take it.!  Poor thing.  It’s hard to throw a Bible away.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 30, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> How accurate is the history in general?


One is titled 'Our New Nation' the second is titled 'Exploring the Old World' (I think).  The third is a sixth grade history book from the same era which I bought.  I don't remember it's title.  I want to look at them again before I answer your question.  I do remember the one I bought was quite racist, calling Native Americans ugly, etc.  The two from my own school were pretty accurate as I recall.  I'll take a look!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 30, 2020)

Gaer said:


> This is kind of a weird thing about me but* I LOVE  old ILLUSTRATED school books and children's books from 1900 to 1935*.  Margaret Ely Webb was an illustrator for American school books during that era and her artwork is wonderful!


I do, too, Gaer.


----------



## Vida May (Jan 15, 2021)

I collect old textbooks and old books about education.  I have 3 old education history books and this is a wonderful way to study history.

My prized possession is a copy of the 1917 National Education Association Conference.  It is quite a large book filled with all the speeches made at the convention.  We were mobilizing for war at the time and I was amazed by how important the schools were to our war effort.  

I also have the Democracy Series printed for schools and mobilizing us for the second world war.   Nothing was said about going to war but a lot was said about how Germany is not like the US.  

I got kind of caught up in buying books written around the time of the world wars.  They have given me a perspective that is different from how most people see things.   I need to scan the books and put them on the web but I don't know the best way to that.


----------



## Vida May (Jan 15, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> How accurate is the history in general?


My favorite old grade school history book is not technologically correct. Back in the day, we used the Conceptual Method of education and technological correctness was not that important.   Sometimes the beginning of a textbook would tell the teacher to not fuss too much about facts and focus on a child's grasp of concepts.  

Some old history texts are horribly boring!  It would have been cruel and inhuman punishment to make a child study them.  No effort was made to make the books appealing to a child.


----------

